# Fruit Fly Cultures get too wet



## rlove250 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey,, 
I've got a FF culture made from Potato flakes, icing sugar, brewers and instant yeast, then i add warm water and vinager. I make them so they are a bit dry, because they are getting moist.

I store them in a larger tub. They are good for a couple weeks, but they start getting wet and runny. 

Could they need better ventilation? anyone else have this problem?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

pictures would be nice. are your lids ventilated? is the tub ventilated? also, mine get sorta mushy, but not exactly super runny. it's a bit more viscous than clam chowder (i think, been a long time since i had clam chowder). at the beginning the top part of the media is wet and the bottom is dry, but later on, it gets all mixed together. hope that helped


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine do not get runny or soupy. Try giving them more ventilation. I use roughly the same recipe.


----------



## rlove250 (Dec 29, 2009)

I think i will drill some holes in the top of the tub, there seems to be condensation along the walls of the tub. I hope this solves the problem, they get very stinky when they get wet.


----------



## SWReptiles (Apr 20, 2012)

Try adding a little more potatoe flakes


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

You said you let them sit for a few _weeks_?

I don't know what your climate is like, but I'd like to remind you that you are dealing with a "living culture". You add yeast (a type of fungus) into the culture, along with food for the yeast. After such a long time the yeast (and possibly any other fungi that have taken hold in the media) have been hard at work trying to eat all that food.

Just imagine that food container that grew mold in your fridge that you forgot about for a couple of weeks...


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> You said you let them sit for a few _weeks_?
> 
> I don't know what your climate is like, but I'd like to remind you that you are dealing with a "living culture". You add yeast (a type of fungus) into the culture, along with food for the yeast. After such a long time the yeast (and possibly any other fungi that have taken hold in the media) have been hard at work trying to eat all that food.
> 
> Just imagine that food container that grew mold in your fridge that you forgot about for a couple of weeks...


good point, but i think the OP said they were good for a few weeks. that's usually how long you want it to last so there aren't any mite issues.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ive noticed that mine only get soupy like that when i use too much vinegar. Now i only use a "splash" and havent had it happen since.

Also, keep in mind that as the maggots break down the media, they will somewhat loosen it up and liquefy it too.


----------



## jackjack2011 (Jun 20, 2012)

Make sure they have good ventilation and try less water and vinegar.


----------

